# How often does your club re-design their kit?



## LewisLondon (9 May 2018)

After my club (London Dynamo) launched the new kit this week (which I absolutely love), lots of people realised it had been 10+ years since the last redesign! With fashions changing so much, I did wonder how often other clubs changed their kit, or do they try and create a "timeless" design that outlast the whims of the peloton's fashion.


----------



## byegad (9 May 2018)

I regard my 10 yr old kit as nicely run in. However, I'd never join any club that accepted me as a member.


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2018)

Full history of my club's kit is here if anyone is that interested: http://www.thanetrc.org/club-history-jerseys.shtml

Current design dates from 2011, replacing its predecessor which was introduced in 2004. The one before that had been in use since the 80s.

There's also a special kit for the race team, introduced in 2014, and last year they produced a one-off jersey to commemorate the club's 70th anniversary, which I rather like - has more of a classic style than the general purpose kit.


----------



## LewisLondon (9 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> Full history of my club's kit is here if anyone is that interested: http://www.thanetrc.org/club-history-jerseys.shtml
> 
> Current design dates from 2011, replacing its predecessor which was introduced in 2004. The one before that had been in use since the 80s.
> 
> There's also a special kit for the race team, introduced in 2014, and last year they produced a one-off jersey to commemorate the club's 70th anniversary, which I rather like - has more of a classic style than the general purpose kit.


From an outsiders point of view, your 70th anniversary kit is by far the best! Love the "classic" and simple look. It does seem like some trends are going full circle eh.


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2018)

LewisLondon said:


> From an outsiders point of view, your 70th anniversary kit is by far the best! Love the "classic" and simple look. It does seem like some trends are going full circle eh.



There was a splinter group who left a few years ago and started their own club - one of the stated reasons being they couldn't stand the club kit! The 70th anniversary kit has been extremely popular though.

I blame Rapha.


----------



## mjr (9 May 2018)

People suggest getting a new run of jerseys and T-shirts printed from time to time - the last lot must be 20 years ago and have pretty much died out - but so far no-one has been foolish enough to take on this thankless task!


----------



## Welsh wheels (9 May 2018)

LewisLondon said:


> After my club (London Dynamo) launched the new kit this week (which I absolutely love), lots of people realised it had been 10+ years since the last redesign! With fashions changing so much, I did wonder how often other clubs changed their kit, or do they try and create a "timeless" design that outlast the whims of the peloton's fashion.


My club rather annoyingly changed theirs not long after everyone had brought more of the old kit. I put my foot down and said I was going to keep on wearing the old kit because I haven't got money to throw away like that


----------

